# Brauche hilfe beim Einstellen vom AV Receiver (LFE?)?



## Niza (21. März 2012)

Tachjen leute
Ich wollte meinen Receiver einstellen 
Denon AVR 1312
Und habe diese boxen Magnat Quantum 603 (benutze momentan Stereo da 2 Boxen)
Und in der Anleitung steht Etwas vom LFE unter basseinstellungen
Was ist das ?
Ich kann folgendes Einstellen :
80Hz/90Hz/100Hz/110Hz/120Hz/150Hz/200Hz/250Hz

Was stelle ich da den ein am besten ?
Habe einfach mal 80Hz genommen weil ich keine Ahnung habe und in der Anleitung von den Magnat boxen ein Wert von 80Hz für Übergangsfrequenz steht


Und dann gibt es noch eine Zweite einstellung laut Handbuch 
Mit Übergangsfrequenz (Crossover Freq)
Die ich aber momentan nicht benutzen kann da ich nur Stereo benutze
Aber was ist den das wieder?
Muss ich dafür die 80Hz etwa nehmen aus dem Handbuch der Boxen?

Bei "Speaker Config" habe ich "Large" genommen für die beiden Front Boxen

Brauche hilfe und bin für jede Antwort dankbar 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2012)

Also, die Übergangsfrequenz ist an sich die Frequenz, ab der der Sub den Bass übernehmen soll. Wenn Du 80Hz einstellst, spielt der Sub nur Töne unter 80Hz ab. Bei 100Hz halt auch die Töne von 80-100HZ usw. - je kleiner die Boxen, desto eher nimmt man größere Werte für die Übergangsfrequenz, damit der Sub den Bass der Boxen unterstützt oder übernimmt. Denn kleinere Boxen können tiefere Töne nicht so gut rüberbringen. Daher würde ich mal eher einen höheren Wert als nur 80Hz versuchen - am Ende ist es natürlich auch Geschmackssache! Also teste es mal.

Du musst Deinen Receiver, wenn Du einen Sub hast, aber auch so einrichten, dass Du nicht normales Stereo hast. Ich weiß nicht, wie das beim Denon ist, aber bei meinem AVR kann ich über meinen LCD-TV ein Menü anzeigen lassen und dort angeben, welche Boxen alles vorhanden sind: Front, Center, Rear und Sub. Ich kann also zB Front + Sub als "sind vorhanden" angeben. Wenn ich den Sub nicht im Menü "anmeldet", kann der auch nicht genutzt werden.

Zusätzlich muss man aber auch bei der Wahl des Tonmodus dann auswählen - ich habe zB einen Stereomodus, bei dem auch nur die Frontboxen ertönen, und ein "Stereo-Surround" - nur bei letzterem spielt auch der Sub mit. Ich habe in diesem Modus dann Rear und Center "abgemeldet", damit Front + Sub ertönen. 


LFE: keine Ahnung. Aber hat das Teil keine ausführlichere Anleitung? Bei meinem Yamaha war eine klenie Anleitung dabei, aber es gibt auch eine sehr ausführliche, die man Online runterladen muss (vlt. war die auch auf CD dabei). In der ausführlichen Anleitung steht jeder Furz genau erklärt, ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass man bei Denon auf sich allein gestellt ist ^^ Nachher ist DAS bei Denon die Übergangsfreuqnez, und das, was da unter Übergangsfrequenz steht, ist doch was anderes...? 

Large und Small: ich glaub auf Large spielen die Boxen ALLES ab, bei Small spielen sie nur die Töne oberhalb der Übergangsfrequenz - und allgemein nimst Du bei Standboxen natürich large, bei kleinen Satelliten small - bei Regal/Kompaktboxen isses natürlich schwierig... Aber auch hier: testen und hören, was Dir mehr zusagt.


----------



## Niza (21. März 2012)

Danke für die Antwort

*Aus der Großen Betriebsanleitung :*
Bass Setting :
Einstellungen für die Wiedergabe per Subwoofer sowie im LFE Tonbereich

Crossover Freq. :
 Stellen Sie die maximale Frequenz der Bass-Signalausgabe von jedem Kanal
zum Subwoofer ein. Passen Sie die Einstellung der Bass-Resonanz Ihrer
verwendeten Lautsprecher an.



*Nun aus der anderen Anleitung worauf hingewiesen wird in der Großen Anleitung:*
*
Bass-Einstellung
(Bass Setting)*
Standard-Einstellungen sind unterstrichen.

1.Wählen Sie “Bass Setting” über ↑↓
und drücken Sie anschließend ENTER.

2.Wählen Sie mit ←→ die Frequenz
aus.
LPF for LFE Stellen Sie den LFE-Signal
Wiedergabebereich ein.
• 80Hz / 90Hz / 100Hz / 110Hz / 120Hz / 150Hz /
200Hz / 250Hz

3.Wählen Sie mit ←→“SW Mode” aus
und mit ↓↑ eine Detaileinstellung.

SW Mode : Hier können Sie die Signale für die
Wiedergabe durch den Subwoofer
auswählen.
• LFE : Das Niedrigbereichssignal des Kanals,
der auf Lautsprechergröße “Small” gestellt ist,
wird dem LFE-Signalausgang vom Subwoofer
hinzugefügt.
• LFE+Main : Das Niedrigbereichssignal aller
Kanäle wird dem LFE-Signalausgang vom
Subwoofer hinzugefügt.

• “SW Mode” kann aktiviert werden,
wenn “Speaker Config.” – “Subwoofer”
(vSeite 6) auf “Yes” eingestellt ist.
• Spielen Sie eine Musik- oder Videoquelle ab und
wählen Sie den Modus mit dem stärksten Bass
aus.
• Wählen Sie “LFE+Main” aus, wenn die
Basssignale immer über den Subwoofer
wiedergegeben werden sollen.



HINWEIS
Wenn “Front” und “Center” für “Speaker
Config.” auf “Large” gestellt sind und für “SW
Mode” “LFE” eingestellt ist, erfolgt je nach
Eingangssignal oder gewähltem Surround-Modus
u. U. keine Klangwiedergabe durch die Subwoofer
*
Übergangsfrequenz
(Crossover Freq.)*
Standard-Einstellungen sind unterstrichen.

1 Wählen Sie “Crossover Freq.” über
↓↑ und drücken Sie anschließend
ENTER.


2 Wählen Sie mit ↑↓ einen
Lautsprecher und mit ←→ die
Frequenz aus.
Front / Center / Surround / Surround Back
Übergangfrequenz für jeden Lautsprecher
einzeln einstellen.
• 40Hz / 60Hz / 80Hz / 90Hz / 100Hz / 110Hz / 120Hz
/ 150Hz / 200Hz / 250Hz : Übergangsfrequenz
einstellen.
• Die Einstellung für “Crossover Freq.” kann
vorgenommen werden, wenn die Einstellung für
“Bass Setting” – “SW Mode” (vSeite 6)
auf “LFE+Main” gesetzt ist oder wenn Sie
einen Lautsprecher haben, der auf “Small”
eingestellt ist.
• Stellen Sie die Übergangsfrequenz immer
auf “80Hz”. Wenn Sie jedoch kleine
Lautsprecher verwenden, empfehlen wir, die
Übergangsfrequenz auf eine höhere Frequenz
zu stellen.
• Bei Lautsprechern, die auf “Small” gestellt
wurden, werden Töne unterhalb der
Übergangsfrequenz nicht ausgegeben. Die
nicht ausgegebenen Bässe werden über
den Subwoofer oder die Front-Lautsprecher
ausgegeben.
• Die Einstellung “SW Mode” (vSeite 6)
bestimmt, welche Lautsprecher eingestellt
werden können.
• Wenn “LPF for LFE” ausgewählt ist, werden
die Lautsprecher auf “Small” in “Speaker
Config.”vSeite 5 eingestellt. Wenn die
Lautsprecher auf “Large” eingestellt sind, wird
“Full Band” angezeigt, und die Einstellung
kann nicht vorgenommen werden.
• Wenn “LFE+Main” ausgewählt ist, können
die Lautsprecher unabhängig von der
Lautsprechergröße eingestellt werden



*Also ich verstehe hier nicht Viel von 
weswegen ich ja auch Hilfe brauche 
*Und leider keine Ahnung was LFE ist

Das war alles was ich gefunden habe in beiden Anleitungen 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2012)

Gibt es keinen Anhang oder so, wo das Kürzel LFE erklärt wird?


----------



## Niza (21. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Gibt es keinen Anhang oder so, wo das Kürzel LFE erklärt wird?


 
Danke für den Hinweis und die Idee
hat geholfen 
habe es gefunden im Anhang

LFE
Dies ist eine Abkürzung für Low Frequency Effect
(Niedrigfrequenz-Effekt), ein Ausgangskanal,
der Klang mit Niedrigfrequenz-Effekten betont.
Surround-Audio wird durch die Ausgabe von 20 Hz
bis 120 Hz tiefen Bässen intensiviert.

*Trotzdem was stelle ich den jetzt bei LFE Ein bei bass Settings ?*

Ich schätze mal das ich bei Crossoverfreq(Übergangsfrequenz) 80 hz einstellen muss weil das in der Anleitung der boxen steht

blicke da irgendwie immer noch nicht ganz durch was der Unterschied sein soll

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2012)

Crossover ist die Frequenz, bis zu der der SUb den Bass spielt. Wenn die Boxen zB unter 100Hz kaum mehr Power haben, würde man den Sub lieber auch bis 100HZ mitspielen lassen, also Crossover auf 100 stellen. Ich würde da mal selber testen auch mit etwas höheren Werten als 80Hz. 

das LEF schein ein optionaler Effekt zu sein - ich persönlich lasse Effekte immer weg. Kann man den denn auch einfach ausgeschaltet lassen? Wenn nein, dann würd ich einfach selber mal testen, wie sich das anhört. So was hat mein Receiver nicht, das ist daher nichts, was zum normalen Setup eines Systemes gehört.


----------



## Timsu (21. März 2012)

LFE steht nur für den Subwooferkanal (x.1). Dieser ist nur bei Filmen oder Spielen vorhanden. Über ihn werden die tiefen Töne abgespielt auch wenn alle Lautsprecher auf Large gestellt sind. Bei Musik (Stereo) gibt es keinen diskreten Subwooferkanal. Crossoverfrequenz stellt ein ab wann Töne von Lautsprechern übernommen werden wenn sie auf "small" gestellt sind. Dies ist unabhängig vom Quellmaterial.
Bass Setting scheint anzugeben anzugeben bis wohin der Subwoofer spielen soll, bei Quellen die einen extra Sub-Kanal haben. Ich glaube bei Filmen geht dieser bis 120 hz. 
Wenn man jetzt z.B. 80 Hz einstellt wird das Signal welches höhere Frequenzen enthält entweder weggeschnitten oder an die Frontboxen übergeben. (Dies weiß ich nicht genau)
Dies gilt natürlich nur wieder für Quellen mit extra Subkanal


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2012)

Bei meinem Yamaha ist das deutlich weniger kompliziert ^^ da gilt einfach nur: sub ja oder nein, und wenn Sub: welche Trennfrequenz, also: bis zu welcher Frequenz soll der Sub mitspielen? Die Satellitenboxen kann man auch so einstellen, dass sie entweder erst ab der Trennfreuqenz oder trotz Sub auch alles abspielen. Eine separate Bassspur, die an sich nur für den Sub gedacht ist (eben dieses .1 bei 5.1 zB), spielen die Boxen aber dann nicht mit ab, wenn ein Sub im Setup vorhanden ist.

zusätzlich gibt es einen Stereo-Modus, denn man auf Wunsch aktivieren kann, bei dem nur die Frontboxen ertönen, selbst wenn man einen Sub hat. Halt zB für Musikpuristen oder auch zB TV-schauen nachts, wenn man keinen zu starken Bass will. Dann kriegen die Frontboxen auch alle tiefen Töne ab, egal wie man den Sub eingestellt hatte.


----------



## Timsu (21. März 2012)

Ja mit dem Bass Setting bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. Ich denke es ist die Frequenz bis wohin der Sub den LFE Kanal mitspielt. Was mit den darübergehenden Frequenzen passiert weiß ich nicht genau. Ich vermute, dass sie an die Frontlautsprecher weitergereicht werden, möglicherweise entfallen sie auch einfach


----------



## Gast12348 (21. März 2012)

Ihr denkt alle zu kompliziert, 

LFE gibts nur bei 5.1 das das .1 ist der LFE Kanal, der ist wie schon geschrieben wurde nur bei Videos vorhanden bzw bei einem Dolby Digital oder DTS Signal. 

Die einstellung LFE gibt an bis zu welcher Frequenz der Sub spielt, Stellt man die LFE Frequenz nun z.b bei 60 hz ein, dann wird alles über 60hz vom LFE auf die Frontspeaker gegeben. bei Dolby Digital geht der LFE bis 120hz bei DTS geht der LFE bis 80hz. Ich würd ganz normal einfach 120hz einstellen da die meisten Videos eh Dolby Digital und nicht DTS verwenden.


----------



## Niza (21. März 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten 
Ich glaub ich werde die Werter auf Standart lassen
LFE auf 120Hz ändern 
und Crossover wie vorgegeben vom boxenhersteller 80Hz
Und ich glaub ich werde auch ein bischen rumprobieren 
Danke für eur hilfe

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Moleqular (8. Juni 2012)

Auch wenns schon nen paar tage alt is mag ich meine "erfahrungen" auch mal einbringen. ggf eh schon geklärt. aber LPF des LFE sollte immer auf 120 Hz eingestellt bleiben. das is der standart und wäre unsinnig zu ändern. prinzipiell is die einstellung, also DAS man es überhaupt einstellen kann total überflüssig
habe zb die beiden front (stand Ls) und die Rear boxen auf 80 Hz stehen. is halt die THX frequenz und den Center auf 60 Hz. beim sub gibts nur entweder JA oder NEIN der rest wird von audyssey gesteuert. fein einstellungen kann man natürlich auch noch machen je nach hörgefühl.


----------



## Niza (13. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Antwort


----------

